# Indiana



## TabbyAnn (Oct 14, 2020)

Is anyone here from Southern Indiana? I moved here after retirement and after I got settled into my new home I planned to meet new people by joining a couple of organizations near me. But they both closed down for the duration of the Covid crisis.   I’m at a loss as to how to meet new people. I enjoy my home and privacy, but it’s not good to be so isolated in case of an emergency. How is the best way to meet people during this pandemic or is it just impossible?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2020)

@TabbyAnn .. I find it helps to have online contact with people on forums such as this one, since it is impossible to meet people "in the flesh", so to speak. Our seniors centre's are all closed, except for online meetings, which I don't participate in.

Do you have contact with any relatives at all, anywhere?


----------



## TabbyAnn (Oct 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @TabbyAnn .. I find it helps to have online contact with people on forums such as this one, since it is impossible to meet people "in the flesh", so to speak. Our seniors centre's are all closed, except for online meetings, which I don't participate in.
> 
> Do you have contact with any relatives at all, anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 128260


Thanks. I have contact, but not here in my current location.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2020)

Here, as I imagine it is in most places, most places and/or activities where a person could meet new people and socialize are closed for the duration.


----------

